# My first ever LIVE Metal show...1994!



## Beasty (Mar 12, 2009)

I remember seeing a thread that asked what are your hobbies, well this WAS something I really enjoyed. I'm still looking for another band these days but it seems the talent is about an hour south of me. With my gas guzzler and the economy it's a bit difficult to find an extra $200-400+ a month for 2-3 trips a week to band practice and rehearsal space. At any rate, my old lead guitarist from Birmingham, Alabama sent me a copy of the first gig I ever played in a real venue back in 1994. (15 years ago! I'm gettin'...better  ) I edited one song out of it that was my favorite. SO, here ya go!

*MELODIC ABRASION 
LIVE @ Sly's Lounge
Birmingham, Alabama 
February 1994!
Forbidden's R.I.P.!!*

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI81tKSQZIU" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI81tKSQZIU</a><!-- m -->
"We'll rest in peace! ......PEACE!"

I'm the singer BTW... :roon
Interesting song. Metal head tree hugger? No way!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 12, 2009)

Your old band hit pretty hard. Sounds good man. I'm more into punk and outlaw country (weird combo, I know) but metal still rocks! 

:roon :roon :roon


----------



## Beasty (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for actually checking it out! 
I thought it might be of some interest to somebody. 
Get to know your "neighbor" type of thing.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought it was great, but not everyone can have good taste in music like us..... :-D


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 16, 2009)

not really the kind of music i like but its still cool. im tryin to start a band but none of my friends can really play any instruments, i dont really know if any of them can sing. i play guitar.


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 16, 2009)

ZEKE said:


> not really the kind of music i like but its still cool. im tryin to start a band but none of my friends can really play any instruments, i dont really know if any of them can sing. i play guitar.


 thats why you make new friends by finding people who do play. then your FRIENDS become fans!!---check out my band PROVIDER!


----------



## Beasty (Mar 16, 2009)

BOOZER said:


> check out my band PROVIDER!



Give us a link bro! I'd be glad to check out some new stuff.


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 16, 2009)

myspace.com/provider07

hope i did that right. not too savy w/ this computer deal- STILL!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 16, 2009)

HEY BOOZER! PROVIDER ROCKS!!!! :roon


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 16, 2009)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> HEY BOOZER! PROVIDER ROCKS!!!! :roon



haha cool, thanks i appreciate the comment!!!


----------



## Beasty (Mar 17, 2009)

Right on Boozer! Not bad.

I still occasionally jam when I get a chance.
There's 6 original recordings of me singing with 4 different bands from 2003 to 2007 on here: Beasty's Music Site if anyone wants to look. There's a little variety on there from slower, heavy alternative type sound to thrash/death metal. I'd like to do a blues type rock sound just to mess with folks because I can. I ain't dead yet! :twisted:


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 23, 2009)

Beasty said:


> Right on Boozer! Not bad.
> 
> I still occasionally jam when I get a chance.
> There's 6 original recordings of me singing with 4 different bands from 2003 to 2007 on here: Beasty's Music Site if anyone wants to look. There's a little variety on there from slower, heavy alternative type sound to thrash/death metal. I'd like to do a blues type rock sound just to mess with folks because I can. I ain't dead yet! :twisted:




awesome bro :-D You got hair ? then ? just joking


----------



## Beasty (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah. Now I look like this: 8) 
But I shave it. I'm not completely bald otherwise.  
AND I still ROCK! :roon 
:rasp


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 23, 2009)

Beasty said:


> Yeah. Now I look like this: 8)
> But I shave it. I'm not completely bald otherwise.
> AND I still ROCK! :roon
> :rasp




I cant talk bro Im Bald as a babies A** :roon :bolt


----------



## akasha (Jan 7, 2010)

*Does it not have a repeat? I love to see it. Thanks!*


----------



## Beasty (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a new band still. It's a slow go thus far. There were 4 other songs on that disk though. I may edit another for youtube sometime soon. I'll have to check them out and see if I can get another one done. Maybe a medley. There's 2 Pantera and one Sepultura and one Megadeth tune on there.


----------



## HerpDLP (Jan 9, 2010)

very cool guys.. thanks i love good tunage... 
i have not posted in forever but,
here is Summa my old stuff frome back in the day. 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myspace.com/brocain" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.myspace.com/brocain</a><!-- m -->


----------

